# My 5 1/2 month old rednose pit jocko/jeep bloodlines weight



## JDuNN62005 (Sep 28, 2009)

My pit is 5 1/2 months old and weighs 34 lbs, is that a good weight? How much will he weigh? Im just wondering and would appreciate any answers, thanks. Oh nd hes a rednose pit with jocko/jeep bloodlines, if that helps at all lol


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

You'd have to post a picture for us to see if he's a healthy weight or not. Bloodlines don't necessarily dictate how much a dog should weigh.


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

It depends on how tightly he has been breed to those lines. He can have those in his blood as well as any other blood. Pictures and ped can and will help. Post them we can help.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

There is no rednose pit there is only one and it is called the American Pitbull Terrier, if you have a gamebred dog and you were expecting a 100 pound beast you got the wrong dog.


----------



## JDuNN62005 (Sep 28, 2009)

*Lol*

Who said i wanted a 100 pound beast? I wanted to kno if i was giving him proper nutrition dumbass.... Nd yes there is a such thing as rednose pits, same breed (apbt) but certain bloodlineS were bred differently which would obviously influence the size...


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

JDuNN62005 said:


> Who said i wanted a 100 pound beast? I wanted to kno if i was giving him proper nutrition dumbass.... Nd yes there is a such thing as rednose pits, same breed (apbt) but certain bloodlineS were bred differently which would obviously influence the size...


Man, I forgot there is also purple nose pits. Well I think I will have to say you are the one that sounds like a dumbass asking a board if your super rare exotic red nose pit is under weight lol :rofl::flush:


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Guess what I too have a red nose but this is a rare red nose chihuahua and behind him is my blue black brown nose pit ..


----------



## JDuNN62005 (Sep 28, 2009)

well if aint gonna answer my question, why the hell u reading my post fool? lmao wtf


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

my bad I Just hate it when people use the nose color before the pitpart I just see backyard breeders using that term and it angers me, I just like to hear it by what it is an american pitbull terrier. The dog in my avatar went up to 65-70 by his 1st year and his weight was the same as yours at that age. He was neutered at 5 months though so maybe the longer bones could have contributed to his weight doubling. It also depends your dog's genetics from his parents and also what you feed him and the level of energy (metabolism) I hope that helped !


----------



## JDuNN62005 (Sep 28, 2009)

nah its cool, i was just laughin about it...i just posted some picks if that helps lol


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

You should not see any spine, or hip bones, barely a little rib is ok.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

JDuNN62005 said:


> nah its cool, i was just laughin about it...i just posted some picks if that helps lol


Where did you post them?


----------

